# Boston Baked bean



## prefersativa (Mar 18, 2011)

Before the crash here at MP, our own BBB suffered a burst appendix and some complications. After her release from the hospital, she posted that she was on the mend, but still not up to snuff.
Has anyone heard from her since then? Bean was one of my favorite members, she quite often made me laugh. And she grew killer looking plants. I hope that she is well, and has let someone here know that she is better.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 18, 2011)

:yeahthat:

good posting...anyone?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 18, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing recently. I hope someone can chime in with some good news about her.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 18, 2011)

why cant we have more happy threads around here? 





:fly: <------thats funny :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah JAAM has had contact with her dad but that was quite awhile ago...I was hoping she wld at least pop in and say hi. It always sucks when people go MIA...

On a side note...it wld be nice if HIE popped in. Hopefully time will eventually heal all that as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought he was banned.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 18, 2011)

A friend of mine had a burst appendix and its pretty nasty stuff when it goes into your stomach and causes all kinds infections.  He was on the mend for months and really almost didnt make it.  He was a massive dude before it happened and afterwards he looked like a skeleton, it didnt even look like the same person.  He was a young healthy man so who knows how rough it could be on somebody elderly or not as healthy.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 19, 2011)

I really miss the Bean as well. But I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't come back. She's taking care of important personal business that might conflict with this hobby. I miss her effervescent presence and I wish her all the best.


----------



## sawhse (Mar 19, 2011)

She is missed. Hope she is ok


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 19, 2011)

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAN!!!!!!!!!!     Unfortunately i have no new news on BBB....  I have not recieved a reply to my emails in over a month...


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 19, 2011)

It was so strange to see this thread this morning, while i was on here yesterday BBB just popped into my head so i did a search and found nothing, hope we hear from her soon.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 19, 2011)

On a similar note, has anyone heard from Tater?

Wet


----------



## Locked (Mar 19, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> On a similar note, has anyone heard from Tater?
> 
> Wet




Tater is fine...he posts on another board.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 20, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah JAAM has had contact with her dad but that was quite awhile ago...I was hoping she wld at least pop in and say hi. It always sucks when people go MIA...
> 
> On a side note...it wld be nice if HIE popped in. Hopefully time will eventually heal all that as well.


Huh, no more HIE?

I hope BBB comes back too. I really hope she is finding life to be better now no matter if she comes back or not. She was cool.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeh, Hope BBB is good and on the mend. I have sent a couple PM, hoping it will show up on her email account but no reply. 

HIE has had his ban lifted quite a while ago and still no sign. 

Wish tater would pass by, He was a great help to allot of questions i had asked.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 21, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Yeh, Hope BBB is good and on the mend. I have sent a couple PM, hoping it will show up on her email account but no reply.
> 
> HIE has had his ban lifted quite a while ago and still no sign.
> 
> Wish tater would pass by, He was a great help to allot of questions i had asked.


HIE was banned?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 21, 2011)

Will Pm you tex


----------



## niteshft (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw HIE made a post not too, long ago but has since been away or on the sidelines.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Dec 9, 2011)

I was hurt and their is a lot to the story, but I will tell it,, I love u all for thinkin about me and on some real bad days I wish I had poped in and seen this would have made what i was dealin with easyer I have a lot of real friends here,,,,

LOL u thought HE WAS BANNED ROSE,,lol who is he u mean HIE .... thank u all for askn about me, and me and JAAM have a lot to talk about.missed my mp bf..
No police anything just life stuff and questions please PM would love to talk,, and we will do a lot of laughin in the future


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2011)

:ciao:  *BBB*

Much :heart: 

:48:


----------



## sawhse (Dec 10, 2011)

:ciao: hey bbb, I didn't know you as well as a lot of other people here, but you truly made coming here a joy.


----------



## niteshft (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome back BBB, glad to hear you're doing so well, we were truly concerned. Looking forward to seeing your work!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 11, 2011)

Hope all is well BBB. You were missed.


----------

